# Glen Beck Rally vs. One Nation Rally.  A Picture is worth 1,000 words



## teapartysamurai (Oct 5, 2010)

> *UPDATE RE: VALIDITY OF PHOTOS:* Reader Jerry Howard writes:
> Shots taken from the Washington Monument of Lincoln Memorial (i.e. looking exactly west) of the two rallies. Even though the upper (Beck) rally is under partly cloudy skies there is enough info to determine sun angle fairly closely. On the lower image angle is very clear. (fact that the memorial is exactly aligned and the face is in shadow, but the shadow on steps is right next to the base)
> 
> Anyway, I plugged the location and dates into my astronomy computer program and adjusted it to the sun angles and determined that the time of day of the two shots are within a very few minutes of 12:40 EDT for the 8/28 rally and 13:00 EDT for the 10/02 rally. [Program: TheSkyX - MAC OS]
> ...


 
Wolf Files: Milton Wolf 12% pure hope

Boy oh boy.  That "One Nation Rally" sure showed up Glen Beck and the Tea Party didn't it?????

And Glen Beck didn't have to pay them to be there, either!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

You actually need to ensure you compare like for like... and that is slightly more complex than taking a picture on the right day.


----------



## antagon (Oct 5, 2010)

the pictures are certainly not the same time of day. your validation is bogus.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 5, 2010)

antagon said:


> the pictures are certainly not the same time of day. your validation is bogus.


 
According to the validation, the day of the Glen Beck rally it was cloudy, and the day of One Nation it was sunnier.

Even if you don't take that into account, what are you saying?

That the Glen Beck rally was taken later in the day, like early evening?

That doesn't help the one nation rally, which should be at full peak at the time taken.


----------



## antagon (Oct 5, 2010)

i'd guess by the length of the shadows that the second picture was taken at a different time, presumably earlier, than the first.  if you say the beckpic was at 1, that could put the other pic ahead of the start of the rally, potentially.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2010)

Even though the 10/2 rally had 1/3 the crowd as the pics indicate.  The socialist, communist, progressives, unions, and yes liberals that loved being there, left 1000 times the amount of trash.

And these are the scum that demand a cleaner planet?  Or is this a case of do as I demand, not as I do b/c I don't actually give a shit?


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't think any liberal has said it was bigger, and what is the point in comparing the two?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I don't think any liberal has said it was bigger, and what is the point in comparing the two?



There seems to be bipartisan obsession over attendee numbers. I would need evidence of exactly when each image was taken before I'd say that the comparison is valid.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any liberal has said it was bigger, and what is the point in comparing the two?
> ...



I watched the event on Cspan, it was a different type of an event and it was not as big as the Beck rally. I did also enjoy someone posting an overflowing garbage can as proof the One Nation rally was worse at picking up their trash.
I have worked many large events in a public park. All that shows is the clean up crew didn't get to the trash can yet, and that it was probably at the end of the rally.
My all time favorite is when they compared the Beck trash clean up to Obama's inauguration. There was 80 to 100,000 + at Beck's rally, while there was around 800,000 at Obama's. If you don't agree with those numbers, the photos still prove Obama's was at least three times the size of Beck's rally, plus there is the fact they had a MLK rally the day before Obama's.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I put the 'numbers game' down to the silliness about the attendance numbers at the Restoring Honor rally, so when the One Nation rally came along... there was a bound to be a competition.  On the trash front, it's more than one trash can, LuLu.... there's images of the trash left on the WWII Memorial after the One Nation rally.... I find that offensive because that's a memorial to people who fought and died to give others the freedom to hold rallies - and we repay them by trashing their memorial. That's not on.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



People don't care! I live in a conservative town, and we have two memorials in the park I worked at. They left shit on them all the time. Without all the variables listed, it is hard to compare anything. What if the Beck rally had more of a clean up crew? or what if they didn't, and were better at cleaning up? What if the One Nation had less of a crew or were just bad at cleaning up? Unless the complete situation was laid out, we shouldn't compare.
When I worked events, we had plenty of people to clean up and maintain trash clean up during the summer, but at the end of the Labor Day event we had less of a crew by the last day. 
The Beck Rally could have also had their own clean up crew, while the One Nation Rally did not. It all has to do with the experience of the people planning the event, the amount of people working in the park that day, and how they maintained trash pick up the whole day.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 5, 2010)

What is this, the second or third thread you've started on the One Nation Rally?

I'd never even heard about it until you brought it up.  It sure seems like Conservatives cared about this rally more than... well just about anyone.

Its a fringe group holding a small rally.  So what?  Beck's was nationally publicized, talked about by the media en masse, and massively hyped.  And he's got his own radio and TV following to help push it.

The One Nation Rally barely even advertised.  Or if they did, it managed to slip by all of us.

Now I'll be really interested to see how Stewart's Rally to Restore Sanity turns out on Oct. 30th.  I don't think anyone expects it to draw Beck's numbers, but it should be a hoot.


----------



## keee keee (Oct 5, 2010)

I now know why it wasn't reported on the news.


----------



## StreamWalker (Oct 31, 2010)

Really, the first thing I think of concerning the outdoors is not camping, fishing, hiking or hunting,,

It's a major propaganda rally.


Ahhh, the thought of Glenn Beck going camping or hunting with some of my folk.

Of course during the hunt, he'd be walking up front and at camp, he'd be on a spit over the fire with an apple in his mouth.

I don't rekkin Beck would last a good half minute in the deep woods.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 31, 2010)

StreamWalker said:


> Really, the first thing I think of concerning the outdoors is not camping, fishing, hiking or hunting,,
> 
> It's a major propaganda rally.
> 
> ...



Firstly, the thread that you're responding to is weeks old. 

Secondly, I don't think Beck has ever claimed to be a survivalist so while I'm sure you think you have some major point. In reality, it is pretty fucking stupid and absolutely pointless.


----------



## StreamWalker (Oct 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> StreamWalker said:
> 
> 
> > Really, the first thing I think of concerning the outdoors is not camping, fishing, hiking or hunting,,
> ...



Excuse me, is there some kind of rule here about what, when and why a person posts ?

If not then kindly fuck off. 


No point at all, ma'am, just keeping with all the other pretty fucking pointless spew here like your award winning race baiting section and all the other fucking pointless political blathering here and near abouts.  Fucking sock puppets, propagandists and two bit information gatherers.

But of course this is what most of y'all are getting paid to parrot.


----------



## Annie (Oct 31, 2010)

Dr.Traveler said:


> What is this, the second or third thread you've started on the One Nation Rally?
> 
> I'd never even heard about it until you brought it up.  It sure seems like Conservatives cared about this rally more than... well just about anyone.
> 
> ...



I'm in agreement with all that are saying the numbers don't matter. I also agree there's too many posts on the rallies, however your's is a bit wrong, as evidenced by the number of threads and posts yesterday by 'liberals' on the rally. It was almost like Palin or O'Donnell had said something incredibly stupid, again.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 31, 2010)

StreamWalker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > StreamWalker said:
> ...



The only people on this board who I take seriously when they say 'fuck off' are the Admins and Mods. Anyone else just looks stupid. 

You can back up your accusation of my 'race baiting' I take it? No. You can't because I don't race bait.

And... if this is such an awful forum, you are free to leave at any time. No one will notice.


----------



## jimbetty123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Did the &#8216;One Nation&#8217; rally have more than Glenn Beck&#8217;s &#8216;Restoring Honor&#8217; rally at the Lincoln memorial? That was the question radio host Joe Madison seemed to have the answer to. He said at the rally:
&#8220;Somebody go tell Glenn Beck there were more people here than 8/29!&#8221;
He is absolutely 100 percent right about 8/29 having more than Glenn Beck&#8217;s rally, being that Beck&#8217;s rally was actually on 8/28. Even despite that, satellite photos obviously show a HUGE difference in the amount of people at the One Nation rally when compared to the &#8216;Restoring Honor&#8217; rally.
The Associated Press even reported &#8220;Sparse crowds&#8221; when compared to Beck&#8217;s rally.
We doubt highly that the rally was supposed to be a contest but it seems Madison wanted to make it so. The facts do not lie. If going by CBS&#8217;s estimate of 87,000 for Beck&#8217;s rally, we would put the &#8216;One Nation&#8217; at less than half that amount. This shouldn&#8217;t be about size, but about message.
Shockingly, the &#8216;One Nation&#8217; rally left a huge garbage problem at the memorial. We had reporters at both events and were shocked by the amount of left-over signs, flags, newspapers, and other assorted garbage left on and by memorials after the &#8216;One Nation&#8217; rally. The video below shows the garbage issue compared to the &#8216;Restoring Honor&#8217; rally. (c) tPC
One Nation Spokeswoman Denise Gray-Felder released this photo of the rally but does not show the edges of the memorial. Click HERE to see it for yourself.  http://www.anewsviews.com/one-nation-rally-vs-glenn-becks-rally-attendance-photo-video/


----------

